# Suggestion Required



## happy_feet (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi to all,
We live in India and my husband has been offered a job with Qatar Airways in IT related field with grade 8 position in Doha. He has an experience of 15+ yrs in IT field in India, all with four very good companies. 

His package includes basic 19,000 + upto 50,000(yearly school fees, at actuals) + free accommodation (furnished 2 or 3 bedroom apt) + health insurence
(other perks are like yearly return tickets to home country and unlimited 90% and 50% off tickets to any where with Qatar airways)

School fees is sufficient for us, as we have a daughter who will go to junior kg from the coming year and we plan to put her in Indian CBSE board school.

Please advice if this package is good for a person with IT experience of 15+ yrs and how much can we save from this.

P.S.- Our expenses are very moderate and we don’t drink, smoke etc, and no partying also.
Any suggestion is very much welcome as we do not have much idea on Qatar.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------

